# Small scale milling with a bandsaw



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

I brought grandpa's old Bandsaw to my house. It had been at dad's since grandpa passed away and hadn't seen much use. 

I did a little maintenance on it then gave it try cutting some walnut and apple that I had set aside from the wood pile.

I cut the walnut at 4/4 and the apple is about 8/4. I plan on making a bandsaw box out of the apple.









I need to do more tuning on the saw, but this could be fun making some small boards out of trees on my property.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

A bandsaw is a fun tool to use. I'm having a blast just cutting up bowl blanks right now. Depending on how big yours is, infeed and outfeed tables and a resaw sled will help you expand it's uses. Do a search on "resaw sleds" and you see some of the rigs other members have.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Chuck M said:


> I brought grandpa's old Bandsaw to my house. It had been at dad's since grandpa passed away and hadn't seen much use.
> 
> I did a little maintenance on it then gave it try cutting some walnut and apple that I had set aside from the wood pile.
> 
> ...


a good resaw blade will make it work even better. I use the wood slicer from highland wood in atlanta the web address 1/2" is the best http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/bandsaw-blades-accessories.aspx


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Funny how things are. I spent 3 hours Googling this subject last night. Am contemplating it to make arms for rustic chairs.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

how big of a saw is this.


----------



## flurrrs (Apr 19, 2011)

I haven't started milling yet and was wondering how seasoned wood needs to be before you can mill it? I have a ton of trees I will be removing in the future and can only burn so much for firewood. I recently decided to look into milling it. I'm not sure what all I would need. I'm sure it depends on the diameter of the trees. I have an 18" chainsaw. Bandsaw, CMS, RAS, TS. Of these I only think the bandsaw and chainsaw would be helpful. Would I be able to do some small pieces with what I have? I have also seen Rail guides that you attatch to trees and use with your chainsaw. Would I need one of these if I get serious about it?

I really enjoy woodworking and would love to be able to harvest my own lumber.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

flurrrs said:


> I haven't started milling yet and was wondering how seasoned wood needs to be before you can mill it? I have a ton of trees I will be removing in the future and can only burn so much for firewood. I recently decided to look into milling it. I'm not sure what all I would need. I'm sure it depends on the diameter of the trees. I have an 18" chainsaw. Bandsaw, CMS, RAS, TS. Of these I only think the bandsaw and chainsaw would be helpful. Would I be able to do some small pieces with what I have? I have also seen Rail guides that you attatch to trees and use with your chainsaw. Would I need one of these if I get serious about it?
> 
> I really enjoy woodworking and would love to be able to harvest my own lumber.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You'll need something to get the logs small enough to fit on your band saw.
I have a guide that attaches to the saw and follows a 2X4 screwed to the log. I'd cross cut the logs to a length you can handle easily, first. Then slice them. Also, you'll need a rip chain or have yours ground to 10 deg. or less. Mine are ground flat. (0 deg.)


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

git an alaskan chainsaw mill for ur chainsaw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Resaw sleds covered here*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/resaw-sled-7552/ :thumbsup: bill


----------

